# noob at air ride- looking to bag the front only



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

I currently have Ksport coilovers on my MK3. I'm interested in running bags in the front for the time being, not as concerned with the back right now. Can I simply just buy aerosport universal bags and swap them in place of my coilover springs or is it not that easy? help is appreciated.








the car:




_Modified by MRosier at 1:24 PM 10-12-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: noob at air ride- looking to bag the front only (MRosier)*

that would be really half assed.


----------



## 4thTry (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: noob at air ride- looking to bag the front only (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_that would be really half assed.

my thoughts exactly. 
:shakeshead:


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: noob at air ride- looking to bag the front only (Buck Russell)*

this is why I am a noob, arent a lot of guys "putting bags over coilovers?" I was just unsure of how to do it, Ive read some threads briefly and it seems as if some people are using the struts from b&g coils or the like
or are you just saying putting bags on the front only would be half assed? 
I would eventually bag the rear, just dont have all the money to do it all at once and air on the front would allow me to raise it when going on freeway trips and if i absolutely had to go over a speed bump



_Modified by MRosier at 6:52 PM 10-12-2008_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: noob at air ride- looking to bag the front only (MRosier)*

just bagging the front would be half assed, but if you need the front to be raised to go over a speedbump, you will need the rear to be raised too. basically when you raise the front, the rear is going to dip down a little bit more, it isnt going to stay exactly where it is. your rear bumper will be closer to the ground than it is now, just save up and do it all at once, you've been able to last with it that low for a while now i assume, whats a little longer


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: noob at air ride- looking to bag the front only (Ambrose Burnsides)*

plus if you dont have the cash for even the most basic full kit you shouldn't be playing, you have to be able to fix it if it breaks


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: noob at air ride- looking to bag the front only (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_plus if you dont have the cash for even the most basic full kit you shouldn't be playing, you have to be able to fix it if it breaks 

I have a steady income just dont want to save $3000 for another suspension when I have $1000 coils already. This thread isnt just about a half ass front bag job, I want to know the process involving bagging my car with my existing coilovers


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: noob at air ride- looking to bag the front only (MRosier)*

do it right the first time


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: noob at air ride- looking to bag the front only (silver saloon)*

you want to bag just the front. you will need everything you would for the complete minus 2(or 4 depending on the setup) valves and rear bags.
get a tank, front bags, 20ft of air line, 2 valves and one compressor. and the necisary fittings.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: noob at air ride- looking to bag the front only (silver saloon)*

It's going to be the exact same as if you were installing a complete air system except with no rear components. The bag will take the place of the coil and you will need all the parts for a complete air system except the rear struts/bags and the valves for the rear. you might as well do it all if your going to do the front.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: noob at air ride- looking to bag the front only (MRosier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRosier* »_
I want to know the process involving bagging my car with my existing coilovers

there are plenty thread on this


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: noob at air ride- looking to bag the front only (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_
there are plenty thread on this

please show me some links then i searched and only found 2 threads and neither had any real info in them except that the diameter of the coil must be under 2.14"


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: noob at air ride- looking to bag the front only (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_you want to bag just the front. you will need everything you would for the complete minus 2(or 4 depending on the setup) valves and rear bags.
get a tank, front bags, 20ft of air line, 2 valves and one compressor. and the necisary fittings.

yea you might as well do the rears while you're at it, itll be a difference of like $300.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: noob at air ride- looking to bag the front only (tuddy)*

yea...the price of the rear bags and extra valves really isnt much more than just doing the front, besides, you have to go back and add it all in later http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
just save up, not worth doing it half a**


----------



## CuteKidsMom (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: noob at air ride- looking to bag the front only (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_that would be really half assed.









x2


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: noob at air ride- looking to bag the front only (CuteKidsMom)*

Ask *switches bitshis *. Paul did bags over coils and is damm low.


----------



## 1bar's-gf (Oct 16, 2008)

I think once you have the front done, you will realize that you should have done the rear as well. Just do all 4.


----------



## xr7jaws (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (1bar's-gf)*

Honestly just peice the kit slowly. Thats what i'm doing. Now i only need the rear bags and brackets and i'm done. MY setup cost me maybe ~$1k. I know there is the case of the rear suspension b/c its springs over shocks (unlike a mk4), maybe just get two more aerosports?? dunno if there would be clearance issues there







.
But just saying be patient and start to piece it together then do it when you have it all. It lets you understand it more when you have to get the parts too.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

geez, more help, less flame. and if only bagging the fronts is halfassed then lambo's and other super cars are half assed too as they have lifting front suspension to go over speed bumps.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowWabbit* »_geez, more help, less flame. and if only bagging the fronts is halfassed then lambo's and other super cars are half assed too as they have lifting front suspension to go over speed bumps. 
 truth.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with just doing the front. We have a 59 caddi leaving today he just did the rear. My advise, just run a small tank, good compressor, 1/4" line, a manual paddle valve, a gauge and the front bags, this will keep costs down, and if you do decide to upgrade down the road, its not a big loss in parts.


----------



## Yahunga (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*** all vortex haters


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Yahunga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yahunga* »_*** all vortex haters










i agree with most people it really not that much more to just do it all at the same time.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

I don't understand how it's only slightly more to do the rear. Keep in mind it's a mk3, you can't just plop bags in place of the spring like a mk4 or mk5. At a minimum you need a basic Easy Street chapman kit ($500) for the rear, assuming you can weld your own mounts. $25 in fittings and lines, say $50 for a pair of the cheapest valves, you're looking at $575 _minimum _additional cost to do the rear. Even if you buy a pair of Aerosports at $175ea, assuming they fit, and make your own plates, that's still at least $425 to do the rear. With quality components you're looking at $450-700 additional cost to do the rear also. 


_Modified by Afazz at 1:52 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Afazz)*

i have full management and front aero sport bags for now and im gonna go ahead and put it all on, ill be buying my rear bags in a few weeks so its not a big deal. if you plan on eventually doing the rear u might as well get good management and stuff so ur fine when u do bag the back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

